# The worlds most dangerous border



## QC (May 23, 2011)

http://www.economist.com/node/18712525?story_id=18712525&fsrc=rss
The article makes some valid points regarding Pakistan and India and the internal situation in Pakistan.


----------



## mike_cos (May 24, 2011)

_*Ecomunist*_ also noticed.... mmmm.. the situation is really serious...


----------



## LibraryLady (May 24, 2011)

There's a book written just pre-9-11 that clearly outlines the history of that region.  _War at the Top of the World_ - by Eric Margolis.  He made a slight revision and re-released it in March 2002.

Good read.

LL


----------

